# firefox - speichern unter ?kaput

## pieter_parker

schon seit geraumer zeit habe ich das problem das beim firefox "ziel speichern unter" nicht mehr funktioniert

anfang war es mir fast egal da ich es sogut wie nie gebraucht habe .. aber mehr und mehr stoert es dateien einzeln mit wget zuladen

wenn ich bei egal welcher web seite rechts clicke und sage ziel speichern unter kommt zwar das fenster wo gefragt wird wo ich die datei speichern moechte .. aber egal welches verzeichnis ich auswaehle, es wird nichts downgeloadet wenn ich auf "speichern" dann clicke..

ich benutze (seit heut) firefox 2.0.0.3, davor eine eetwas aeltere version mit der ich das gleiche problem auch schon hatte

woran koennte das liegen? hat jemmand eine idee? was koennte ich versuchen?

----------

## firefly

verschiebe testweise das profile verzeichniss von firefox. Sollte in ~/.firefox oder ~/.mozilla/firefox zu finden sein.

----------

## pieter_parker

wenn ich das verzeichnis testweise wo andershin verschiebe .. ihm es wegnehme, hab ich einen firefox der nichts mehr von meinen einstellungen weiss, aber ueber speichern unter auch wirklich speichert!

dann liegt der fehler im profil? aber wo dort? warum dort? und vorallem wie kam er dorthin?

ich wuerd gerne mein profil behalten, und nicht saemtliche einstellungen und passwoerter neu einstellen und eingeben muessen

----------

## firefly

wo kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.

Du hast folgende möglichkeiten:

1. deaktiviere alle installierten Erweiterungen und teste ob es dann wieder funktioniert. Wenn ja dann aktiviere schrittweise die Erweiterungen wieder und teste ob das speichern unter immer noch funktioniert. Dadurch kannst du herausfinden, welcher Erweiterung(en) das Problem verursachen.

2. Wenn 1. keinen erfolg hat dann bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrich als ein neues Profil aufzusetzen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> ich wuerd gerne mein profil behalten, und nicht saemtliche einstellungen und passwoerter neu einstellen und eingeben muessen

 

Dafür gibt es sowas wie die Firefox Extension Backup Extension (FEBE) und oder den Password Exporter

----------

## firefly

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *pieter_parker wrote:*   ich wuerd gerne mein profil behalten, und nicht saemtliche einstellungen und passwoerter neu einstellen und eingeben muessen 
> 
> Dafür gibt es sowas wie die Firefox Extension Backup Extension (FEBE) und oder den Password Exporter

 

die backup-Extension wird im eventuell nichts bringen, wenn der verursacher eine der installierten Extensions ist. Da ja die FEBE-Extension ja die Extension samt einstellungen sichert

----------

## think4urs11

 *firefly wrote:*   

> die backup-Extension wird im eventuell nichts bringen, wenn der verursacher eine der installierten Extensions ist. Da ja die FEBE-Extension ja die Extension samt einstellungen sichert

 

das kann ziemlich detailliert eingestellt werden - und es ist in jedem fall besser als die ganzen Infos zu verlieren.

Ggf. das kombiniert mit Compact Library Extension Organizer (CLEO) und man kann einigermaßen komfortabel herumprobieren.

----------

## lutzlustig

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> schon seit geraumer zeit habe ich das problem das beim firefox "ziel speichern unter" nicht mehr funktioniert

 

Die Erweiterung "Scrapbook" macht das speichern auch sehr gut und die Daten sind dann lokal gespeichert, anders als bei "speichern unter", wo man dann online sein muß um sich das anzusehen.

Ciao

----------

## pieter_parker

jetzt, heute, nur ein paar monate nach dem ich das firefox profile geloescht und neu angelegt hatte .. habe ich das gleiche problem wieder, es tut sich nichts beim speichern untern

firefox 2.0.0.4 habe ich zur zeit laufen

ich habe immer so an die 10..20 tabs offen

hin und wieder kam es in den letzten tagen/wochen mal vor das ich schneller war mit clicken als der firefox und java bei map24 nachkamen und dann ging nichts mehr, ich musste ihn mit kill <pid> abknallen

es kam auch schon vor das er sich einfach von selbst geschlossen und beendet hatte

es kommt auch manchmal vor wenn er zulange mit den vielen tabs offen ist .. der pc (p4 3ghz 1gig ram) fuer 30 sekunden verdamt lansam ist, dann einen winzigen moment garnichts mehr geht, keine maus .. keine tasteneingaben und dann ploetzlich alles wieder flutscht und laeuft, firefox dann aber ebenfalls weg ist - ich habe dabei oft beobachtet das im gkrellm die anzeige vom ram bis fast ganz oben ist, und nach dem wieder alles schnell laeuft sie wieder bei 25% etwa ist .. 

aber das alle paar monate das speichern unter nicht mehr funktionieren will ist nervig, ich weiss was gegen zutun ist, und wie ich es wieder hinbekomme das es funktioniert - aber das kann es auf dauer nicht sein ..

----------

